# Paph. Prime Child



## nikv (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi!

I received my new digital camera yesterday and was finally able to snap a few pix of my Paph. Prime Child (primulinum x rothschildianum). I held a ruler up to one of the flowers and it's slightly over four inches in width from petal tip to tip. I purchased this plant at an orchid show at least a dozen years ago from Orchids of Los Osos. I have never divided it. It's in a 12-inch hanging basket (plastic pot) in medium fir bark. It has many, many growths. I've never actually counted them. I probably ought to divide the thing, ya think?












Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## swamprad (Nov 11, 2008)

Great flower! Has it bloomed before? Does it bloom every year? I have a blooming size plant that I am watching very carefully!


----------



## nikv (Nov 11, 2008)

swamprad said:


> Great flower! Has it bloomed before? Does it bloom every year? I have a blooming size plant that I am watching very carefully!


Yes, it blooms every year. It usually has multiple spikes at once. Only two spikes this year.


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 11, 2008)

Prime Child is always a beautiful flower and this one is no different!


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice large plant!!


Ramon


----------



## Kevin (Nov 11, 2008)

nikv said:


> It has many, many growths. I've never actually counted them. I probably ought to divide the thing, ya think?
> 
> Best Regards,
> Nik



To divide or not to divide. That is the question. Personally, if the plant is healthy and blooms well, and you have the space, leave it. I love specimen plants! I wish I had more room, though! Looks like you're doing well with yours.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 12, 2008)

Super plant and pretty flowers!!! I agree with Kevin, the plant looks very healthy, so no need to divide  ! Jean


----------



## Corbin (Nov 12, 2008)

nikv said:


> Yes, it blooms every year. It usually has multiple spikes at once. Only two spikes this year.



That is becaue it needs dividing. So do it and send me one.:evil:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 12, 2008)

OMG... that's a very happy plant you have there... :drool: :drool: Nice flower, BTW...  You should bring it to competitions if it bears 5 spikes at once...


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice monster primary! I'm glad I have some time before mine gets that big!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 12, 2008)

Nice plant, nice flower! great growing Nik


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

I wouldn't divide it, I like specimen plants!


----------



## nikv (Nov 12, 2008)

paphioboy said:


> OMG... that's a very happy plant you have there... :drool: :drool: Nice flower, BTW...  You should bring it to competitions if it bears 5 spikes at once...


I discovered two more spikes this morning. :rollhappy:

As for competitions, I've never exhibited an orchid nor have I ever had one judged. I don't even belong to a local orchid society. My bad.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2008)

For a judging I don't know if you have to belong to a society?!?


----------



## toddybear (Nov 12, 2008)

Fantastic...my baby has a long ways to go yet!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 12, 2008)

> I discovered two more spikes this morning.



Congrats..! Must be great to keep discovering your slippers have new spikes popping out...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2008)

That is a beautiful flower!

But if the plant has never been repotted, it might be time to have a look at it's roots (after the blooming is finished).

Looks like you have a good camera, also.


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2008)

Great plant and beautiful flowers!!!! Nice colours!!!


----------



## swamprad (Nov 15, 2008)

nikv said:


> I don't even belong to a local orchid society. My bad.



Well, I hope you'll find your local society and start attending meetings right away! My monthly society meeting is the highlight of every month. I've met so many interesting people, learned so much, and acquired so many great orchids for little or nothing. I can't recommend too highly participating in a local society!


----------



## nikv (Nov 16, 2008)

^ ^
You're right, I should. Would be a good experience for me and a great way to meet other people who share my interest in orchids. 

Oh, by the way, discovered a fifth spike forming this morning! :clap:


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 18, 2008)

Yeahhhyy!!!! So it is ready for a show!!!


----------



## P-chan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wow!! I love a big, fat, juicy, specimen plant! Maybe pot it up another size- You may get several spikes next time, if it has a little more room.


----------



## nikv (Dec 2, 2008)

I recently took another photo of my Paph. Prime Child. It has five spikes.







Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 3, 2008)

What a plant!!!! Jean


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 3, 2008)

:drool:I've got nothing to say, so I'll drool.. :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 3, 2008)

Look at the size of that plant!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 3, 2008)

Oh, that is just fantastic!


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 3, 2008)

Just gets better with age!


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2009)

Well, I decided to divide and repot it. Good thing I did, too. It was in need of it. I broke off two four-growth divisions and potted them up in four-inch air cone pots. Ed Corbin already mentioned that he wanted a division in an earlier post in this thread. The other one is up for grabs. Free of charge. First one to ask gets it. Must be shipped to an address within the United States, though. Ed, please PM me with a shipping address if you're still interested.

Main division (which I'm keeping):






Division 1:






Division 2.






This plant was in a community pot that I purchased from Orchids of Los Osos back in the 1990's. It has grown very well for me. 

Best Regards,
Nik


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2009)

Wow Nik! You're very generous. Those divisions should make a couple people very happy....and they can't beat the price!


----------



## nikv (Feb 21, 2009)

The other division is spoken for. FYI.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2009)

What!?


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Feb 21, 2009)

What a very kind gift for someone. 

Nice. 

Craig


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 22, 2009)

John M said:


> Wow Nik! You're very generous. Those divisions should make a couple people very happy....and they can't beat the price!



That's for sure! 
 Would have made a nice auction item to benefit the forum.
Hint, hint recipients.


----------



## nikv (Feb 22, 2009)

goldenrose said:


> Would have made a nice auction item to benefit the forum. Hint, hint recipients.


I get the hint. Sorry that I didn't think of that. Next time. :wink:


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 22, 2009)

Great divisions!!!


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 22, 2009)

ooohhhh ALRIGHT LOL since I got the division I will make a donation to the fund


Todd


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 23, 2009)

Renegayde said:


> ooohhhh ALRIGHT LOL since I got the division I will make a donation to the fund
> 
> 
> Todd



:clap::clap::clap: Jean


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 23, 2009)

nikv said:


> I get the hint. Sorry that I didn't think of that. Next time. :wink:





Renegayde said:


> ooohhhh ALRIGHT LOL since I got the division I will make a donation to the fund Todd



Sorry guys - I shouldn't have been so blunt, I really put you on the spot. It got me thinking, if you didn't make a donation yet see my new thread - 2009 ST fund Auction!


----------



## Renegayde (Feb 26, 2009)

HOLY PAPH batman!!!!!!!!!!!! what a HUGE plant.....LOL am I the only one who did not realize this was such a big beast??? THANKS again Nik.....it is AWESOME

Todd


----------



## nikv (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad you like it, Todd! The other division will be up for auction soon for anyone interested.


----------

